# Missouri



## Misc (Nov 7, 2007)

Any groups/people in the Missouri I live in the St. Louis Area and can travel


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Try doing a search for "St. Louis". I know there is at least one other person in your area that wants to meet others with SA. There is also someone in Kansas City that wants to meet other SAers. Maybe you could all meet up in Columbia.


----------

